# Cattiveria...ignoranza....



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

*Test manomessi,arrestata infermiera*

*Livorno, falsificava esami oncologici*



Incredibile vicenda al Corat di Livorno, il centro di raccolta degli esami oncologici della Asl. Un'infermiera è stata arrestata con l'accusa di aver manomesso e inviato oltre 400 referti positivi, provocando ritardi nella diagnosi di almeno 18 casi di tumore. La donna, una 49enne, è accusata di lesioni personali aggravate, falsità materiale commessa da dipendente pubblico incaricata di pubblico servizio e abuso d'ufficio. 


L'infermiera, Susanna Fiorini, secondo l'accusa avrebbe falsificato 33 pap test e 368 esami al colon retto attraverso un articolato lavoro di fotocopiatura, sostituendo e manomettendo gli originali. Poi avrebbe spedito a casa dei pazienti i referti alterati, inserendo nella banca dati del Corat i risultati falsificati. Così facendo, l'assistente medica avrebbe provocato gravi ritardi nelle comunicazione della malattia e nelle relative diagnosi. In almeno 18 casi la sua condotta avrebbe provocato gravi danni ai pazienti, ma gli inquirenti temono che la manomissione dei referti possa aver coinvolto più persone. 
Per far luce sulla vicenda la procura ha dato incarico a un medico di svolgere una consulenza tecnica sui referti falsificati. Nel frattempo, temendo l'inquinamento delle prove e la reiterazione del reato, l'infermiera è finita ai domiciliari e presto verrà sospesa dal lavoro. Le indagini, coordinate dai pm Paola Rizzo e Giuseppe Rizzo e condotte dalla squadra mobile guidata da Marco Staffa, sono scattate a luglio, dopo una denuncia della Asl, e hanno riguardato i test svolti dal 2006 al 5 luglio 2008, relativi al colon retto e alla cervice dell'utero. 
Al momento non sono ancora chiari i motivi alla base dei sabotaggi. Gli inquirenti non escludono che la donna abbia agito per "rappresaglia" contro l'efficienza del Corat o che l'abbia fatto per "snellire" il proprio lavoro e dunque evitare di richiamare quei pazienti sottoposti allo screening per i quali erano necessari ulteriori approfondimenti clinici. Interrogata, l'infermiera non ha risposto alle domande degli investigatori, lasciando aperta ogni ipotesi, anche quella di un disturbo psichico.



Che pena dovrebbe subire questa signora? se non augurarle ciò che negava nei referti dei pazienti?


----------



## Old Disadorno (21 Gennaio 2009)

Non è cattiva, è malata.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> *Test manomessi,arrestata infermiera*
> 
> *Livorno, falsificava esami oncologici*
> 
> ...


 
domiciliari?
ma che la sbattano dentro e buttino via la chiave.


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

Disadorno ha detto:


> Non è cattiva, è malata.


hanno anche l'ipotesi che si scoglionasse a richiamare i pazienti o per rappresaglia


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> *Test manomessi,arrestata infermiera*
> 
> *Livorno, falsificava esami oncologici*
> 
> ...


 
Madonna mia! ma come si fà? se non è pazza da legare è di una cattiveria improponibile.


----------



## Old Disadorno (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> hanno anche l'ipotesi che si scoglionasse a richiamare i pazienti o per rappresaglia


Malata in ogni caso.


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

Disadorno ha detto:


> Malata in ogni caso.


 
no, disadorno. il termine malato non può giustificare tutto. se l'ha fatto x snellire il proprio lavoro non è malata è una criminale. se invece le perizie dovessero riscontrare disturbi psichici allora sarebbe malata


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

l'ho letto stamattina e sono rimasta attonita...
non capisco come mai non si consideri come reato gravissimo visto che il ritardo può creare enormi rischi per il paziente. Più aspetti più rischi.
Che sia malata non ci piove (se fosse solo per snellirsi il lavoro è ancora più chiaro indice di malattia mentale) però, come nel caso della caleffi (l'infermiera che ammazzava i vecchi pazienti) mi chiedo se nella selezione del personale in un ospedale un bel test psicologico non sia d'obbligo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Disadorno ha detto:


> Malata in ogni caso.


allora diamole un premio.
anche chi ammazza o molesta i bambini non è propriamente sano di mente. non per questo giustifichiamo assassini o pedofili.


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'ho letto stamattina e sono rimasta attonita...
> non capisco come mai non si consideri come reato gravissimo visto che il ritardo può creare enormi rischi per il paziente. Più aspetti più rischi.
> Che sia malata non ci piove (se fosse solo per snellirsi il lavoro è ancora più chiaro indice di malattia mentale) però, come nel caso della caleffi (l'infermiera che ammazzava i vecchi pazienti) mi *chiedo se nella selezione del personale in un ospedale un bel test psicologico non sia d'obbligo.*


concordo pienamente


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi chiedo se nella selezione del personale in un ospedale un bel test psicologico non sia d'obbligo.


con la carenza di infermieri che c'è sicuramente non fanno test..nè psicologici che altro


----------



## Old Disadorno (21 Gennaio 2009)

La malattia non è una giustificazione ma mi sembra evidente nel suo caso.
E' uscita anche dall'anonimato...


----------



## Old belledejour (21 Gennaio 2009)

Disadorno ha detto:


> Non è cattiva, è malata.


Concordo.
Benvenuto Disadorno.


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

Disadorno ha detto:


> E' uscita anche dall'anonimato...


in che senso?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> con la carenza di infermieri che c'è sicuramente non fanno test..nè psicologici che altro


 
c'è anche da dire che la gente può uscire di testa col tempo... tra l'altro chiunque lavori in un ospedale può potenzialmente essere / diventare pericoloso. dal direttore sanitario al portantino, tutti hanno accesso a ogni reparto dell'ospedale.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Disadorno ha detto:


> La malattia non è una giustificazione ma mi sembra evidente nel suo caso.
> E' uscita anche dall'anonimato...


l'han beccata, non è uscita da nessuna parte.


----------



## Old Disadorno (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> l'han beccata, non è uscita da nessuna parte.


Bimba leggi bene, uscita dall'anonimato.
Ora so quanto è immorale Susanna Fiorini.
Pensa se anche a letto è così trasgressiva...


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

Disadorno ha detto:


> Bimba leggi bene, uscita dall'anonimato.
> Ora so quanto è immorale Susanna Fiorini.
> *Pensa se anche a letto è così trasgressiva...*


 
ma che caspio c'entra col cancro?


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

Disadorno ha detto:


> Bimba leggi bene, uscita dall'anonimato.
> Ora so quanto è immorale Susanna Fiorini.
> *Pensa se anche a letto è così trasgressiva*...


se avessi un tumore o un parente amico ammalato di tumore la troveresti molto trasgressiva?
e trasgressiva perchè? cosa ci trovi di trasgressivo?


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

Ma infatti, altro che trasgressività questa è una potenziale assassina


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Disadorno ha detto:


> *Bimba *leggi bene, uscita dall'anonimato.
> Ora so quanto è immorale Susanna Fiorini.
> Pensa se anche a letto è così trasgressiva...


innanzitutto tieni le debite distanze.
secondo poi che è uscita dall'anonimato vuol dire nulla.


----------



## Old Disadorno (21 Gennaio 2009)

Bone Bone...
scherzavo.


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

a parte la breve parentesi con Disaborno. è una cosa tristisisma pensare che alcune persone possano avere danni + o - permanenti da un gesto del genere


----------



## Old Alexantro (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> domiciliari?
> ma che la sbattano dentro e buttino via la chiave.


 ma stai scherzando?
se la lasciano libera avra' di che divertirsi.....non potra stare tranquilla un attimo e non avra'  paura pure a mettere il naso fuori di casa.....
la punizione piu giusta e' la liberta'...fidatevi


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ma stai scherzando?
> se la lasciano libera avra' di che divertirsi.....*non potra stare tranquilla un attimo e non avra' paura pure a mettere il naso fuori di casa*.....
> la punizione piu giusta e' la liberta'...fidatevi


tu sei troppo ottimista alex...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ma stai scherzando?
> se la lasciano libera avra' di che divertirsi.....non potra stare tranquilla un attimo e non avra' paura pure a mettere il naso fuori di casa.....
> la punizione piu giusta e' la liberta'...fidatevi


mi auguro sia una battuta, non divertente, ma una battuta.


----------



## Old Alexantro (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> tu sei troppo ottimista alex...


 volevo scrivere avra' paura pure a mettere il naso fuori di casa ....lapsus
cmq si sa anche nome e cognome di sta tizia.......volete sapere cosa farei io se fossi uno di quei pazienti? aspetterei un p'o che si calmino le acque poi "a tu x tu" in una bella stradina buia io e lei soli soletti......e vinca il migliore


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> volevo scrivere avra' paura pure a mettere il naso fuori di casa ....lapsus
> cmq si sa anche nome e cognome di sta tizia.......volete sapere cosa farei io se fossi uno di quei pazienti? aspetterei un p'o che si calmino le acque poi "a tu x tu" in una bella stradina buia io e lei soli soletti......e vinca il migliore


io le auguro proprio un bel cancro...anche se non è molto cristiano...


----------



## Old Alexantro (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi auguro sia una battuta, non divertente, ma una battuta.


 non era una battuta e mi spiego meglio
dato che la giustizia in italia non esiste o e' ridicola.....e' meglio farsi giustizia da soli...se questa continua a stare in liberta' qualcuno che l'aspetta sotto casa lo trova e secondo me lei ha piu paura di questo che della galera stessa
sicuro al 100%


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io le auguro proprio un bel cancro...anche se non è molto cristiano...


 
forse però l'aiuterebbe a capire la paura ed il dolore psicofisico che si prova in quei momenti....


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> non era una battuta e mi spiego meglio
> dato che la giustizia in italia non esiste o e' ridicola.....e' meglio farsi giustizia da soli...se questa continua a stare in liberta' qualcuno che l'aspetta sotto casa lo trova e secondo me lei ha piu paura di questo che della galera stessa
> sicuro al 100%


sai...ci sta anche che i pazienti vittime ora abbiano altro da pensare che a spaccare la faccia a questa .
la malattia è avanzata.....per alcuni magari è andata pure oltre


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> *non era una battuta* e mi spiego meglio
> dato che la giustizia in italia non esiste o e' ridicola.....e' meglio farsi giustizia da soli...se questa continua a stare in liberta' qualcuno che l'aspetta sotto casa lo trova e secondo me lei ha piu paura di questo che della galera stessa
> sicuro al 100%


peccato.

secondo te facendosi giustizia da soli si risolve il problema della giustizia italiana, effettivamente su più fronti patetici, o si peggiora la situazione? credi davvero che i singoli cittadini siano in grado di farsi giustizia?


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> peccato.
> 
> secondo te facendosi giustizia da soli si risolve il problema della giustizia italiana, effettivamente su più fronti patetici, o si peggiora la situazione?* credi davvero che i singoli cittadini siano in grado di farsi giustizia*?


infatti ci vorrebbero dei corsi pagati dal comune


----------



## Old Alexantro (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sai...ci sta anche che i pazienti vittime ora abbiano altro da pensare che a spaccare la faccia a questa .
> la malattia è avanzata.....per alcuni magari è andata pure oltre


 io se un mio parente o una persona a me cara e' in malattia avanzata x colpa di sta pazza un saltino sotto casa glielo faccio se so chi e'
contaci pure.....servira' a poco ma reagirei cosi'


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io se un mio parente o una persona a me cara e' in malattia avanzata x colpa di sta pazza un saltino sotto casa glielo faccio se so chi e'
> contaci pure.....servira' a poco ma reagirei cosi'


e io ti accompagno


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> infatti ci vorrebbero dei corsi pagati dal comune


 
quindi si finirebbe a farsi giustizia alla volatile di segugio, come già accade nei tribunali. o peggio, dopo le sentenze.


----------



## Old Alexantro (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> credi davvero che i singoli cittadini siano in grado di farsi giustizia?


 non tutti ma molti si...e quelli che non ne sono in grado vorrebbero


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

scusate ma sembrano quelle discussioni sotto il casco o alle riunioni condominiali...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> non tutti ma molti si...e quelli che non ne sono in grado vorrebbero





Brugola ha detto:


> e io ti accompagno





Alexantro ha detto:


> io se un mio parente o una persona a me cara e' in malattia avanzata x colpa di sta pazza un saltino sotto casa glielo faccio se so chi e'
> contaci pure.....servira' a poco ma reagirei cosi'


 
perdonate la domanda ma... che cacchio state dicendo?


ho quotato al contrario ma non ho voglia di correggere


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quindi si finirebbe a farsi giustizia alla volatile di segugio, come già accade nei tribunali. o peggio, dopo le sentenze.


si, io sono talmente sfiduciata nella giustizia che se mi succedesse una cosa del genere penserei a solo a farmi giustizia da sola.
certo non sarà onorevole, ma per alcuni soggetti secondo me è obbligatorio


----------



## Old Alexantro (21 Gennaio 2009)

tu cosa faresti?
sporgi denuncia?
cosi aspetti magari 5,6 anni x avere una sentenza di risarcimento ridicola che serve a poco o niente e magari vinci la causa quando sei passato a miglior vita?
bella roba la giustizia in italia


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si, io sono talmente sfiduciata nella giustizia che se mi succedesse una cosa del genere penserei a solo a farmi giustizia da sola.
> certo non sarà onorevole, ma per alcuni soggetti secondo me è obbligatorio


 
non sono d'accordo unghiettina.
per un caso di giustizia ridicola, ce ne sono tanti giusti, di cui  non si fa troppo parlare.
arrivare a farsi giustizia da soli significherebbe regredire di qualche secolo.


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo unghiettina.
> *per un caso di giustizia ridicola, ce ne sono tanti giusti, di cui non si fa troppo parlare*.
> arrivare a farsi giustizia da soli significherebbe regredire di qualche secolo.


so che hai ragione fioc, ma non è un caso.
orami è la prassi.
e di quelli di cui non sai più niente non è che li ritieni risolti..semplicemente non si sa.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> tu cosa faresti?
> sporgi denuncia?
> cosi aspetti magari 5,6 anni x avere una sentenza di risarcimento ridicola che serve a poco o niente e magari vinci la causa quando sei passato a miglior vita?
> bella roba la giustizia in italia


 
nessuno ha detto che la giustizia in italia sia bella. ha parecchie falle.
ma certo non darei al singolo l'opportunità di farsi giustizia. o sai quanti innocenti finirebbero massacrati? 
ma ragiona un attimo!


----------



## Old Alexantro (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo unghiettina.
> per un caso di giustizia ridicola, ce ne sono tanti giusti, .


 ma quando mai???????????


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> . o sai quanti innocenti finirebbero massacrati?
> ma ragiona un attimo!


perchè innocenti?
dopo un processo sono stati condannati, a una pena ridicola che non sconteranno mai fino in fondo.
non sono innocenti, sono solo puniti in modo troppo lieve


----------



## Old matilde (21 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ma stai scherzando?
> se la lasciano libera avra' di che divertirsi.....non potra stare tranquilla un attimo e non avra'  paura pure a mettere il naso fuori di casa.....
> la punizione piu giusta e' la liberta'...fidatevi


sono d'accordo, purtroppo
purtroppo siamo completamente indifesi da personalità deviate collocate in posti delicati
purtroppo siamo certi che questo sia l'unico modo per fargliela pagare
purtroppo crediamo di vivere in una civiltà, ma così non è
che tristezza

purtroppo persone come questa donna sono anche quelle che se la caveranno con un cambio di nome e città, speriamo almeno in un cambio di lavoro


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ma quando mai???????????


 
quindi le carceri pullulano di innocenti e i delinquenti sono tutti in giro?


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quindi le carceri pullulano di innocenti e i delinquenti sono tutti in giro?


pullulano di criminali e di gente che aspetta il processo.
dopo il processo e qualche mese di galera si riempiono di altri stronzi..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> perchè innocenti?
> dopo un processo sono stati condannati, a una pena ridicola che non sconteranno mai fino in fondo.
> non sono innocenti, sono solo puniti in modo troppo lieve


eh no unghiettina. qui si sta già parlando di andare sotto casa di questa infermiera e aspettarla e perdonami, ma mi sembra che nessun processo le sia ancora stato fatto. ora ti chiedo: e se non fosse stata lei?


----------



## Old Alexantro (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quindi le carceri pullulano di innocenti e i delinquenti sono tutti in giro?


qualche innocente c'e' ma dire che pullulano di innocenti e' ridicolo....
io direi i carceri pullulano di delinquenti con qualche innocente piu tanti altri delinquenti x strada xche dentro alle carceri italiane non c'e piu posto manco x uno spillo
e' x questo che hanno fatto l'indulto


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> eh no unghiettina. qui si sta già parlando di andare sotto casa di questa infermiera e aspettarla e perdonami, ma mi sembra che nessun processo le sia ancora stato fatto. ora ti chiedo: e se non fosse stata lei?


sono disposta ad aspettare l'esito del processo


----------



## Old Disadorno (21 Gennaio 2009)

La natura femminile tende paurosamente a destra, non ci sono dubbi.


----------



## Old Alexantro (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> . ora ti chiedo: e se non fosse stata lei?


 gia il fatto che sotto interrogatorio si sia avvalsa della facolta di non rispondere la dice lunga se sia stata lei o meno


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> *qualche innocente c'e' ma dire che pullulano di innocenti e' ridicolo....*
> io direi i carceri pullulano di delinquenti con qualche innocente piu tanti altri delinquenti x strada xche dentro alle carceri italiane non c'e piu posto manco x uno spillo
> e' x questo che hanno fatto l'indulto


 
sei tu che hai risposto in maniera tanto sconcertata al mio post prima: questo quindi è un diiscorso che dovresti fare a te.


----------



## Old Alexantro (21 Gennaio 2009)

Disadorno ha detto:


> La natura femminile tende paurosamente a destra, non ci sono dubbi.


 quindi la voglia di giustizia e' un esclusiva di destra
non lo sapevo
grazie che me l'hai detto


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> gia il fatto che sotto interrogatorio si sia avvalsa della facolta di non rispondere la dice lunga se sia stata lei o meno


però è un suo diritto.
sono d'accordo che prima di un verdetto di un processo ci sia la presunza innocenza.
quello che mi fa rabbia è che dopo un esito di colpevolezza si fanno pochi anni in galera e poi via...pronti a ripartire


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> gia il fatto che sotto interrogatorio si sia avvalsa della facolta di non rispondere la dice lunga se sia stata lei o meno


 
vedi perché non si può lasciare la giustizia a chi non ne ha le competenze? perché tu in base a quello che hai letto sui giornali (che si sa scrivono molte più cazzate di quante ne commetta la giustizia) hai già emesso la sentenza.


----------



## Old Alexantro (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> però è un suo diritto.
> sono d'accordo che prima di un verdetto di un processo ci sia la presunza innocenza.
> quello che mi fa rabbia è che dopo un esito di colpevolezza si fanno pochi anni in galera e poi via...pronti a ripartire


 e' un suo diritto certo
xro se uno e' innocente e viene arrestato come minimo cerca di scagionarsi


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> e' un suo diritto certo
> xro se uno e' innocente e viene arrestato come minimo cerca di scagionarsi


spesso te lo consigliano gli avvocati.
per me pure è un indice di colpevolezza, ma questa legge ridicola lo consente


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> però è un suo diritto.
> sono d'accordo che prima di un verdetto di un processo ci sia la presunza innocenza.
> *quello che mi fa rabbia è che dopo un esito di colpevolezza si fanno pochi anni in galera e poi via...pronti a ripartire*


su questo sono d'accordissimo. è principalmente per questo che trovo la giustizia italiana ridicola. ti danno 10 anni e te ne fai 2, ti danno l'ergastolo e te ne fai 10. senza considerare i tempi incredibili. mesi se non anni tra un'udienza e l'altra. e nel frattempo colpevoli in giro (vedi franzoni) o innocenti in galera.


----------



## Old Disadorno (21 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> quindi la voglia di giustizia e' un esclusiva di destra
> non lo sapevo
> grazie che me l'hai detto


Parlare ore e ore, mettere in pubblico ludibrio e condannare per principio preso seguendo la regola della legge del taglione è tremendamente fascista.


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> su questo sono d'accordissimo. è principalmente per questo che trovo la giustizia italiana ridicola. ti danno 10 anni e te ne fai 2, ti danno l'ergastolo e te ne fai 10. senza considerare i tempi incredibili. mesi se non anni tra un'udienza e l'altra. e nel frattempo colpevoli in giro (vedi franzoni) o innocenti in galera.


capisci che per il parente della vittima non è tanto digeribile....


----------



## Old Alexantro (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vedi perché non si può lasciare la giustizia a chi non ne ha le competenze? perché tu in base a quello che hai letto sui giornali (che si sa scrivono molte più cazzate di quante ne commetta la giustizia) hai già emesso la sentenza.


 io non emetto sentenze
dico solo che al di la dei giornali se fosse tutto vero (aggiungo quindi il beneficio del dubbio) io fossi uno dei parenti dei malati in questione una sostina sotto casa sua la farei piu che volentieri


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> spesso te lo consigliano gli avvocati.
> per me pure è un indice di colpevolezza, ma questa legge ridicola lo consente


 
onestamente sei sicura che se fossi accusata di qualcosa che non hai commesso, racconteresti tutto o ti sbilanceresti troppo senza la famosa presenza dell'avvocato? senza un straccio di testimone che ascolti quello che dica e non sia pronto a rigirare la frittata come più lo aggrada o semplicemente, in buona fede, perché "crede d'aver capito che..."??
io no, non ne sono così sicura.


----------



## Old Alexantro (21 Gennaio 2009)

Disadorno ha detto:


> Parlare ore e ore, mettere in pubblico ludibrio e condannare per principio preso seguendo la regola della legge del taglione è tremendamente fascista.


 guarda che la legge del taglione era in tutti i regimi totalitari
anzi in italia ora non c'e se vai a cuba o in cina si
quindi lo vedo piu come comunista che fascista (tra l'altro il fascismo non c'e piu da quasi 70 anni il comunismo in certi paesi si purtroppo)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io non emetto sentenze
> dico solo che al di la dei giornali se fosse tutto vero (aggiungo quindi il beneficio del dubbio) io fossi uno dei parenti dei malati in questione una sostina sotto casa sua la farei piu che volentieri


 
prima non ti sei espresso in questi termini.

e comunque credo che se fossi uno dei malati in questione avresti da preoccuparti del male del tuo caro e non di queste cazzate da vendicatore della notte.


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> onestamente sei sicura che se fossi accusata di qualcosa che non hai commesso, racconteresti tutto o ti sbilanceresti troppo senza la famosa presenza dell'avvocato? senza un straccio di testimone che ascolti quello che dica e non sia pronto a rigirare la frittata come più lo aggrada o semplicemente, in buona fede, perché "crede d'aver capito che..."??
> io no, non ne sono così sicura.


io per come son fatta credo proprio di si, ma bisogna trovarcisi ovviamente.
se mi accusassero di un reato che non ho commesso strillerei la mia innocenza e mi parrebbe assurdo essere in quella situazione . appunto dicevo che spesso te lo consiglia l'avvocato.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> capisci che per il parente della vittima non è tanto digeribile....


 
certo, ma stiamo facendo due discorsi diversi..


----------



## Old Alexantro (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> prima non ti sei espresso in questi termini.
> 
> e comunque credo che se fossi uno dei malati in questione avresti da preoccuparti del male del tuo caro e non di queste cazzate da vendicatore della notte.


 se x il caro in questione c'e poco da fare o e' gia morto non c'e molto da preoccuparsi purtroppo


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> certo, ma stiamo facendo due discorsi diversi..


no, rileggi.
io aspetto con fiducia il processo e l'esito.
poi dopo pochi anni e un verdetto di colpevolezza loro sono fuori a ricominciare una vita.
le vittime no.
da qui, il non certo corretto ma umano, bisogno di giustizia


----------



## Old Disadorno (21 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> guarda che la legge del taglione era in tutti i regimi totalitari
> anzi in italia ora non c'e se vai a cuba o in cina si
> quindi lo vedo piu come comunista che fascista (tra l'altro il fascismo non c'e piu da quasi 70 anni il comunismo in certi paesi si purtroppo)


Non incartarti troppo.
La mentalità del fascio è chiusa come la sottana di una suora. E da questi discorsi non scorgo molta apertura mentale.


----------



## Old Alexantro (21 Gennaio 2009)

Disadorno ha detto:


> Non incartarti troppo.
> La mentalità del fascio è chiusa come la sottana di una suora. E da questi discorsi non sgorgo molta apertura mentale.


 sei tu che ti incarti e tiri fuori una cosa che non c'entra un ***** 
qualsiasi mentalita' che appoggi una dittatura  e' chiusa come la sottana di una suora.....vatti a fare un giro a cuba e non nei villaggi turistici


----------



## Old Disadorno (21 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> sei tu che ti incarti e tiri fuori una cosa che non c'entra un *****
> qualsiasi mentalita' che appoggi una dittatura e' chiusa come la sottana di una suora.....vatti a fare un giro a cuba e non nei villaggi turistici


Bene. primo fascio dichiarato.


----------



## Old Alexantro (21 Gennaio 2009)

Disadorno ha detto:


> Bene. primo fascio dichiarato.


 Bene primo pazzo certificato


----------



## Old Disadorno (21 Gennaio 2009)

Altri destroni pro impiccagione in piazza? Ci sono?
Tanto vale metterlo nero su bianco.


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

voi avete seguito la storia di delfino?
quello che ne ha ammazzate due.  (la seconda lo hanno trovato col coltello in mano e pieno di sangue) 
per il primo omicidio non lo hanno ritenuto colpevole, mancanza di prove, pur se era stato denunciato per molestie alla ragazza.
si è finto pazzo, io ho seguito il processo.
gli hanno dato 16 anni.
quando pensate uscirà?


----------



## Old Alexantro (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> voi avete seguito la storia di delfino?
> quello che ne ha ammazzate due. (la seconda lo hanno trovato col coltello in mano e pieno di sangue)
> per il primo omicidio non lo hanno ritenuto colpevole, mancanza di prove, pur se era stato denunciato per molestie alla ragazza.
> si è finto pazzo, io ho seguito il processo.
> ...


 non mi ci far pensare che mi viene un nervoso....quello si fa 6,7 anni di carcere piu qualche anno di ospedale psichiatrico se va bene
dopo torna libero come l'aria


----------



## Old Disadorno (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> voi avete seguito la storia di delfino?
> quello che ne ha ammazzate due. (la seconda lo hanno trovato col coltello in mano e pieno di sangue)
> per il primo omicidio non lo hanno ritenuto colpevole, mancanza di prove, pur se era stato denunciato per molestie alla ragazza.
> si è finto pazzo, io ho seguito il processo.
> ...


Mentre parli dell'ingiustizia bestiale che ci circonda stai per caso anche preparando il sugo con le polpette?


----------



## Old matilde (21 Gennaio 2009)

ricordate il film con Alberto Sordi "un borghese piccolo piccolo" ?


----------



## Old Alexantro (21 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> ricordate il film con Alberto Sordi "un borghese piccolo piccolo" ?


 si quello in cui Sordi si vendica a modo suo dell'uomo che gli uccide il figlio durante una rapina.....molto forte come film......


----------



## Old Disadorno (21 Gennaio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> ricordate il film con Alberto Sordi "un borghese piccolo piccolo" ?


Ecco. Quello mette bene in mostra il male della violenza e cosa significa arrivare al punto di rispondere alla sofferenza con altrettanta sofferenza.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> voi avete seguito la storia di delfino?
> quello che ne ha ammazzate due. (la seconda lo hanno trovato col coltello in mano e pieno di sangue)
> per il primo omicidio non lo hanno ritenuto colpevole, *mancanza di prove*, pur se era stato denunciato per molestie alla ragazza.
> si è finto pazzo, io ho seguito il processo.
> ...


ovviamente però se un innocente finisce dentro, tutti a urlare allo scandalo perché è stata emessa una sentenza con troppa facilità e in assenza di prove concrete.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'ho letto stamattina e sono rimasta attonita...
> non capisco come mai non si consideri come reato gravissimo visto che il ritardo può creare enormi rischi per il paziente. Più aspetti più rischi.
> Che sia malata non ci piove (se fosse solo per snellirsi il lavoro è ancora più chiaro indice di malattia mentale) però, come nel caso della caleffi (l'infermiera che ammazzava i vecchi pazienti) *mi chiedo se nella selezione del personale in un ospedale un bel test psicologico non sia d'obbligo*.



Ma quello e' il minimo!
L'infermiere, come il medico, non e' solo un lavoro... e' una ***** di missione!
Quando vedo totale mancanza di umanita' da parte del personale ospedaliero, divento una belva!!! Li spedirei a spalare carbone!!!


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ovviamente però se un innocente finisce dentro, tutti a urlare allo scandalo perché è stata emessa una sentenza con troppa facilità e in assenza di prove concrete.


dimmi un nome


----------



## Old cornofrancese (21 Gennaio 2009)

intanto evitiamo di tirar fuori fascismo e comunismo anche quando nn c'entrano niente... la giustizia dovrebbe essere governata da principi ben chiari e precisi riconosciuti dall'ordinamento del paese, poi che il sistema italiano sia da correggere nn c'è dubbio, ma ciò nn giustifica il farsi giustizia da soli.


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si, io sono talmente sfiduciata nella giustizia che se mi succedesse una cosa del genere penserei a solo a farmi giustizia da sola.
> certo non sarà onorevole, ma per alcuni soggetti secondo me è obbligatorio


 

putroppo devo essere d'accordo Brugoe ale.

e la mia onorabilità farebbe i conti con la mia coscienza. e non con altri.

Proprio stamane parlando con mia madre le ho detto" ma' ho voglia di prendere una mitragliatrice e andare..."per questioni personali simili a questa..ora l'Ammalato..non c'è piu'..e avro' rimorso per tutta la VITA.

Verebbe anche a lei insieme a me...ma in galera, non essendocome i due piccioncini "malati" che hanno fatto strage di cui non ricordo il nome...in galera dicevo..insieme non ci metterebbero.

E del fatto che questa sia o non sia malata...cazzetti suoi...quando girano a piedi libero e fanno danno su persone...tutta sta carità non mi viene fuori..quantomeno vorrei giustizia! non mi è chiesto il ruolo dello psichiatra nella società.

ma è possibile che un cacchio di primario o chi per esso, un collega....un cristo accanto a lei non abbia mai avuto alcun sospetto?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> dimmi un nome


 
ma che  nome vuoi??? stai dicendo che non è mai successo? che in galera non c'è finito nessun pur da innocente?


----------



## Old matilde (21 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> si quello in cui Sordi si vendica a modo suo dell'uomo che gli uccide il figlio durante una rapina.....molto forte come film......


io ricordo l'enorme sofferenza del padre!

e la denuncia di ingiustizia


----------



## Old cornofrancese (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> dimmi un nome


enzo tortora (e tanti altri meno famosi)


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma che nome vuoi??? stai dicendo che non è mai successo? che in galera non c'è finito nessun pur da innocente?


non ti scaldare fioc.
dico dimmi il nome di uno che ti ricordi a memoria condannato e poi ritenuto innocente.
quanti saranno?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (21 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Proprio stamane parlando con mia madre le ho detto" ma' ho voglia di prendere una mitragliatrice e andare..."per questioni personali simili a questa..ora l'ammalato..non c'è piu'..e avro' rimorso per tutta la VITA.


i principi che ci sono in tutti gli ordinamenti moderni e occidentali vengono fuori proprio da secoli di giustizia self-service


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> voi avete seguito la storia di delfino?
> quello che ne ha ammazzate due. (la seconda lo hanno trovato col coltello in mano e pieno di sangue)
> per il primo omicidio non lo hanno ritenuto colpevole, mancanza di prove, pur se era stato denunciato per molestie alla ragazza.
> si è finto pazzo, io ho seguito il processo.
> ...


e il rom (o non ricominciamo è solo x intenderci sul caso in questione!!!) che ha investito ed ucciso 4 ragazzi......ne vogliamo parlare? in ItaGlia la giustizia fa schifo. Dai, casso! non c'è un minimo di certezza della pena. Mi sta bene che si valuti attentamente prima di rinchiudere una persona in galera ma una volta accertate le sue responsabilità che paghi seriamente!


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma quello e' il minimo!
> L'infermiere, come il medico, non e' solo un lavoro... e' una ***** di missione!
> Quando vedo totale mancanza di umanita' da parte del personale ospedaliero, divento una belva!!! Li spedirei a spalare carbone!!!


 
basterebbe che LORO divenissero gli ammalati.


----------



## Old Disadorno (21 Gennaio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> intanto evitiamo di tirar fuori fascismo e comunismo anche quando nn c'entrano niente... la giustizia dovrebbe essere governata da principi ben chiari e precisi riconosciuti dall'ordinamento del paese, poi che il sistema italiano sia da correggere nn c'è dubbio, ma ciò nn giustifica il farsi giustizia da soli.


Comunismo non l'ho tirato fuori.
Che il fascismo sia un male senza speranza credo sia assodato.
C'entra, fidati. E su questi rancori, asti pololari e desideri di giustizia (ma quale giustizia, vendetta forse...) che si basa la presa della destra sul popolino.


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Gennaio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> i principi che ci sono in tutti gli ordinamenti moderni e occidentali vengono fuori proprio da secoli di giustizia self-service


si loso....ma è dura quando ci sei dentro..


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

ma non ho capito. A parte la legge del taglione cosa proponete?
Siamo tutti d'accordo che la giustizia in Italia faccia cagare ma allora bisognerebbe lottare per cambiarla, migliorarla, studiarla.
Non lasciarla in mano al singolo.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (21 Gennaio 2009)

Disadorno ha detto:


> Comunismo non l'ho tirato fuori.
> Che il fascismo sia un male senza speranza credo sia assodato.
> C'entra, fidati. E su questi rancori, asti pololari e desideri di giustizia (ma quale giustizia, vendetta forse...) che si basa la presa della destra sul popolino.


si, vabbè, ma in questo contesto mi pare che c'entri poco


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non ti scaldare fioc.
> dico dimmi il nome di uno che ti ricordi a memoria condannato e poi ritenuto innocente.
> quanti saranno?


 
non mi sto scaldando unghietta.
semplicemente non ricordo neanche un nome. ma il fatto che IO non ricordi un nome non puoi certo considerarla una prova che la cosa non sia mai successa eh, facciamo i seri.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma non ho capito. *A parte la legge del taglione cosa proponete?*
> Siamo tutti d'accordo che la giustizia in Italia faccia cagare ma allora bisognerebbe lottare per cambiarla, migliorarla, studiarla.
> Non lasciarla in mano al singolo.


occhio per occhio, alla fine si diventa tutti ciechi (mi pare l'abbia detto gandhi)


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma non ho capito. *A parte la legge del taglione cosa proponete?*
> Siamo tutti d'accordo che la giustizia in Italia faccia cagare ma allora bisognerebbe lottare per cambiarla, migliorarla, studiarla.
> Non lasciarla in mano al singolo.


niente altro.
oh..sarà sbagliato e poco cristiano ma ormai io non ho più nessuna fiducia nella giustizia, e non è che è così da ieri...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma non ho capito. A parte la legge del taglione cosa proponete?
> Siamo tutti d'accordo che la giustizia in Italia faccia cagare ma allora bisognerebbe lottare per cambiarla, migliorarla, studiarla.
> Non lasciarla in mano al singolo.


 
onestamente non sta a noi cambiarla, migliorarla, ecc. 
sennò domani risolviamo anche la fame nel mondo.


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

Disadorno ha detto:


> Comunismo non l'ho tirato fuori.
> Che il fascismo sia un male senza speranza credo sia assodato.
> C'entra, fidati. E su questi rancori, asti pololari e desideri di giustizia (ma quale giustizia, vendetta forse...) che si basa la presa della destra sul popolino.


 
tutte le dittature sono mali senza speranza! Ripeto, TUTTE!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non mi sto scaldando unghietta.
> semplicemente non ricordo neanche un nome. ma il fatto che IO non ricordi un nome non puoi certo considerarla una prova che la cosa non sia mai successa eh, facciamo i seri.


l'ho scritto io ma nn mi cagate  

	
	
		
		
	


	












 , enzo tortora


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non mi sto scaldando unghietta.
> semplicemente non ricordo neanche un nome. ma il fatto che IO non ricordi un nome non puoi certo considerarla una prova che la cosa non sia mai successa eh, facciamo i seri.


tortora come ha detto corno..e ce ne saranno altri.
ma tra quelli che colpevoli escono subito e innocenti che stanno dentro direi che non c'è manco paragone di numeri


----------



## Old cornofrancese (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> onestamente non sta a noi cambiarla, migliorarla, ecc.
> sennò domani risolviamo anche la fame nel mondo.


no, però possiamo sicuramente seguire quei principi a cui l'ordinamento giudiziario dovrebbe rifarsi


----------



## Old cornofrancese (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> tortora come ha detto corno..e ce ne saranno altri.
> *ma tra quelli che colpevoli escono subito e innocenti che stanno dentro direi che non c'è manco paragone di numeri*


ok, ma questo nn è un problema di Giustizia (scritta con la G maiuscola), questo è un problema del nostro ordinamento giudiziario!

(e mo' torno al lavoro)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> l'ho scritto io ma nn mi cagate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
lo so; ti ho letto cornino. ma lei lo vuole da me il nome, perché sapeva bene che non me ne sarei ricordato manco uno  

	
	
		
		
	


	












appena la vedo le spacco la faccia


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> lo so; ti ho letto cornino. ma lei lo vuole da me il nome, perché sapeva bene che non me ne sarei ricordato manco uno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che scemottera


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Gennaio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> si, vabbè, ma in questo contesto mi pare che c'entri poco


 
grazie..meno male che glielo hai detto tu..


----------



## Old cornofrancese (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> lo so; ti ho letto cornino. ma lei lo vuole da me il nome, perché sapeva bene che non me ne sarei ricordato manco uno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


prova a fare un upgrade di ram... cmq ne ho un altro, semmai te lo mando in pvt

ps: nn mandiamo in vacca questo thread interessante


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> tortora come ha detto corno..e ce ne saranno altri.
> ma tra quelli che colpevoli escono subito e innocenti che stanno dentro direi che non c'è manco paragone di numeri


 
ma ci mancherebbe altro. trovo molto più scandoloso un innocente dietro le sbarre che un colpevole a piede libero.
e comunque nessuno ha detto che ci sia la stessa casistica eh... la mia affermazione nasce per una ragione diversa


----------



## Old cornofrancese (21 Gennaio 2009)

http://archiviostorico.corriere.it/2004/dicembre/10/dramma_innocente_condannato_co_9_041210084.shtml


----------



## Old cornofrancese (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma ci mancherebbe altro. *trovo molto più scandoloso un innocente dietro le sbarre che un colpevole a piede libero.*
> e comunque nessuno ha detto che ci sia la stessa casistica eh... la mia affermazione nasce per una ragione diversa


concordo pienamente


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma ci mancherebbe altro. *trovo molto più scandoloso un innocente dietro le sbarre che un colpevole a piede libero.*
> e comunque nessuno ha detto che ci sia la stessa casistica eh... la mia affermazione nasce per una ragione diversa


prendo atto.
ciascuno ha i suoi parametri e le sue convinzioni.
intendevo che per un innocente in galera ci sono milioni di stronzi liberi dopo poco tempo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> prendo atto.
> ciascuno ha i suoi parametri e le sue convinzioni.
> intendevo che per un innocente in galera ci sono *milioni* di stronzi liberi dopo poco tempo


suvvia brugolina... non esageriamo ora...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> suvvia brugolina... non esageriamo ora...


milioni in lire, in euro sarebbero 'mila'... dai brugola, mi par esagerato davvero, è il clima che nn garantisce la certezza della pena


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> suvvia brugolina... non esageriamo ora...





cornofrancese ha detto:


> milioni in lire, in euro sarebbero 'mila'... dai brugola, mi par esagerato davvero, è il clima che nn garantisce la certezza della pena


ok, ho esagerato.
ma in percentuale direi che i casi sono molto distanti


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ok, ho esagerato.
> ma in percentuale direi che i casi sono molto distanti


ma sì che sono distanti, ho già detto che hai ragione su questo.
però, dico io, non capisco come mai la cosa non venga considerata grave almeno allo stesso modo...


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma sì che sono distanti, ho già detto che hai ragione su questo.
> però, dico io, non capisco come mai la cosa non venga considerata grave almeno allo stesso modo...


perchè è meno frequente


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma ci mancherebbe altro. trovo molto più scandoloso un innocente dietro le sbarre che un colpevole a piede libero.
> e comunque nessuno ha detto che ci sia la stessa casistica eh... la mia affermazione nasce per una ragione diversa


...certo che si.


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma sì che sono distanti, ho già detto che hai ragione su questo.
> però, dico io, non capisco come mai la cosa non venga considerata grave almeno allo stesso modo...


 
non è grave...è gravissimo!!! l'idea di poter essere derubata di mesi o peggio anni della mia vita mi manda fuori di zucca!
però allo stesso modo mi indigno all'idea di poter incappare in un criminale che grazie a sconti, buona condotta e cassi vari è fuori libero come l'aria. peccato che le vittime non lo siano +


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> perchè è meno frequente


ma la gravità di una cosa (qualunque essa sia) è data dalla frequenza? quindi la pedofilia è meno grave del furto perché è meno frequente?


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma la gravità di una cosa (qualunque essa sia) è data dalla frequenza? quindi la pedofilia è meno grave del furto perché è meno frequente?


 
ma che domanda mi fai?
chi l'ha detto??
ho detto che è gravissimo ugualmente, ma che per fortuna capita molto di rado.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> non è grave...è gravissimo!!! l'idea di poter essere derubata di mesi o peggio anni della mia vita mi manda fuori di zucca!
> *però allo stesso modo mi indigno all'idea di poter incappare in un criminale che grazie a sconti, buona condotta e cassi vari è fuori libero come l'aria.* peccato che le vittime non lo siano +


sia  ben chiaro che questo lo mette in discussione nessuno, io men che meno. sono la prima a dire che se 10 anni ti danno, 10 anni ti devi fare.
ma attenzione: uno stato che dovrebbe garantire la giustizia, che faccia finire in galera una persona innocente, privandola di quanto di più importante ci sia per un essere umano, ossia la libertà, e ce la lascia marcire per più o meno tempo, trovo che sia più colpevole di un assassino che dopo 10 anni è in giro per la città.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma che domanda mi fai?
> chi l'ha detto??
> ho detto che è gravissimo ugualmente, ma che per fortuna capita molto di rado.


una delle due deve aver interpretato male... la mia domanda nasce da questa tua risposta:




angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma sì che sono distanti, ho già detto che hai ragione su questo.
> però, dico io, *non capisco come mai la cosa non venga considerata grave almeno allo stesso modo*...





Brugola ha detto:


> perchè è meno frequente


----------



## brugola (21 Gennaio 2009)

mi sono espressa male
è grave uguale ma per  fortuna accade molto meno di frequente di quando escono dopo poco essendo colpevoli.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi sono espressa male
> è grave uguale ma per fortuna *accade molto meno di frequente di quando escono dopo poco essendo colpevoli*.


su questo non ci piove e, ripeto il mio pensiero: meno male.


----------



## Minerva (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma ci mancherebbe altro. trovo *molto più scandoloso un innocente dietro le sbarre che un colpevole a piede libero.*
> e comunque nessuno ha detto che ci sia la stessa casistica eh... la mia affermazione nasce per una ragione diversa


 nella maniera più assoluta;
un innocente in galera è una sconfitta   della civiltà, come la giustizia sommaria è un controsenso barbaro.
singolarmente possiamo avere reazioni inconsulte di fronte a violenze sui nostri cari ; per fortuna la legge non può e non deve avere condizionamenti sentimentali e psicologici .


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sia ben chiaro che questo lo mette in discussione nessuno, io men che meno. sono la prima a dire che se 10 anni ti danno, 10 anni ti devi fare.
> ma attenzione: uno stato che dovrebbe garantire la giustizia, che faccia finire in galera una persona innocente, privandola di quanto di più importante ci sia per un essere umano, ossia la libertà, e ce la lascia marcire per più o meno tempo, trovo che sia più colpevole di un assassino che dopo 10 anni è in giro per la città.


Come si diceva per fortuna son casi rari...

Nessuno stato potrà mai garantire che ciò non avvenga, in quanto chi giudica è un essere umano e quindi soggetto ad errore....

Non si può dire che in italia non vi sia garanzia riguardo alla possibilità di correggere eventuali errori, anche se il danno è spesso causato dalla faraginosità della macchina giudiziaria che impiega anni ed anni ad accertarli...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Come si diceva per fortuna son casi rari...
> 
> Nessuno stato potrà mai garantire che ciò non avvenga, in quanto chi giudica è un essere umano e quindi soggetto ad errore....
> 
> *Non si può dire che in italia non vi sia garanzia riguardo alla possibilità di correggere eventuali errori*, anche se il danno è spesso causato dalla faraginosità della macchina giudiziaria che impiega anni ed anni ad accertarli...


 
che nessuno stato possa garantire che ciò non avvenga è pacifico. ad ogni modo la mancanza di prove concrete impedisce di mandare qualcuno in galera proprio per evitare errori del genere (e si torna al discorso di prima, da cui per altro è nato quello dell'innocente al gabbio).

questa non l'ho capita...


----------



## Old Sad (21 Gennaio 2009)

*Per me..*



Brugola ha detto:


> *Test manomessi,arrestata infermiera*
> 
> *Livorno, falsificava esami oncologici*
> 
> ...


l'impalamento!


----------



## Minerva (21 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *Come si diceva per fortuna son casi rari...*
> 
> Nessuno stato potrà mai garantire che ciò non avvenga, in quanto chi giudica è un essere umano e quindi soggetto ad errore....
> 
> Non si può dire che in italia non vi sia garanzia riguardo alla possibilità di correggere eventuali errori, anche se il danno è spesso causato dalla faraginosità della macchina giudiziaria che impiega anni ed anni ad accertarli...


anche uno solo è intollerabile.proprio perché il sistema è fallibile ,meglio il contrario
sicuramente applicando la famosa certezza della pena ed eliminando cavilli legali  ignobili con le quali alcuni criminali riescono a svicolare


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche uno solo è intollerabile.proprio perché il sistema è fallibile ,meglio il contrario
> sicuramente applicando la famosa certezza della pena ed eliminando cavilli legali ignobili con le quali alcuni criminali riescono a svicolare


Quindi la soluzione quale sarebbe? tutti fuori quelli non colti in flagranza di reato?


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che nessuno stato possa garantire che ciò non avvenga è pacifico. ad ogni modo la mancanza di prove concrete impedisce di mandare qualcuno in galera proprio per evitare errori del genere (e si torna al discorso di prima, da cui per altro è nato quello dell'innocente al gabbio).
> 
> *questa non l'ho capita*...


Non tutti i paesi hanno tre gradi di giudizio come in Italia...solo quello volevo sottolineare...


----------



## Old Aleluja (22 Gennaio 2009)

Disadorno ha detto:


> Bimba leggi bene, uscita dall'anonimato.
> Ora so quanto è immorale Susanna Fiorini.
> *Pensa se anche a letto è così trasgressiva...*


ma tutti qui approdano?
se codesta signora è malata (brrrrrrr) tu non sei da meno con un'affermazione di questo tipo...devo dire che le mie colleghe/i stanno diventando o troppo buone/i o si si sono rotte/i le scatole....


----------



## Mari' (22 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quindi la soluzione quale sarebbe? tutti fuori quelli non colti in flagranza di reato?


Nel dubbio: È meglio correre il rischio di salvare un colpevole  piuttosto che condannare un innocente ... diceva [SIZE=-0]Voltaire, e non aveva torto.[/SIZE]


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> ma tutti qui approdano?
> se codesta signora è malata (brrrrrrr) tu non sei da meno con un'affermazione di questo tipo...devo dire che le mie colleghe/i stanno diventando o troppo buone/i *o si si sono rotte/i le scatole*....


la seconda che hai detto.


----------



## Old Aleluja (22 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la seconda che hai detto.


immaginavo...certo che devo essere un essere talmente inferiore. se volessi crerarmi un "personaggio" nemmeno lontanamente mi verrebbe in mente di fare certe affermazioni...a che pro poi? solo per suscitare fastidio negli altri? mah!


----------

